# Can someone please remind me...



## Steve Maskery (16 Oct 2006)

...where I find the parametric.rb script?

I've got a new PC (thanks Roger!) and I've reinstalled all my apps. I've copied the .rb files to my SU plugins directory, but it's complaining about parametric.rb. 

Now IIRC this is used by many (all?) Ruby scripts, and needs to be in the plugins directory, but I can't find where it is to start with. The Ruby library doesn't seem to list it.

I've done this before, so I should know better. Can anyone enlighten me, or email me the script please? If the owrst comes to the worst I can remove my hard drive from my old machine and find it on there, but it's a screwdriver job and a faff.

AHGR as ever.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Oct 2006)

Here you go Steve.

http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... ametric.rb

It's not used by all the scripts but there are some that do. I can't remember but it may be included in the Examples folder as well.

TTFN


Dave


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks Dave
Do you know, I could have sworn I'd looked there.
It's what comes of approaching one's 49th birthday at a rate of knots.
TVM
Steve


----------



## mailee (16 Oct 2006)

What birthday was that again Steve? :lol:


----------

